

The McMartin Preschool Abuse Trial - helwr
http://www.law.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/ftrials/mcmartin/mcmartinaccount.html

======
hga
Think of these cases every time you look down at our ancestors for holding
witchcraft trials.

At least for the Massachusetts ones in Salem the state realized it had made a
mistake, apologized and held a day of ... remembrance or whatever. Today's
Massachusetts pursued the Amiraults to the bitter end (and that was probably a
factor in Scott Brown's Senate win).

